# FPS-Drops in verschiedensten Spielen



## theinception (9. März 2019)

Hallo, liebe Community!

Das Verfassen solcher Texte ist nicht gerade meine Stärke, also versuche ich das Thema mal auf den Punkt zu bringen. 

Seit einigen Monaten habe ich in verschiedenen Spielen, wie GTA V / Fortnite, starke FPS Drops.
Vor ca. 3 Monaten stoppten sie für 1,5 Monate, und jetzt sind sie wieder da.
Sie treten alle ca. 2 Minuten für ca. 10 Sekunden auf und reduzieren meine FPS auf 20 - 50.
Ohne diese Frame Drops habe ich dauerhaft stabile FPS auf meiner Begrenzung (144 wegen V-Sync).
Eine Änderung der Grafikeinstellungen ändert nicht an FPS und FPS Drops.
Normal liegt meine CPU Auslastung bei 75 % - 80*%.
Während der FPS Drops wird mir im Task-Manager eine Auslastung von 40 %, in anderen Resourcenmonitoren jedoch eine Auslastung von 100 % (bei jedem Prozessor) angezeigt.
Die GPU Auslastung sinkt ebenfalls von 40 % auf ca. 30 %.
Ich habe seit mehren Wochen auf Google und co. gesucht, und habe auch schon vieles ausprobiert (Taskmanager-Prozesse beenden, Treiber aktualisieren, etc.)
Das beenden vom Prozess "Windows Driver Foundation" hilft die Häufigkeit etwas zu verringern, beseitigt die Drops jedoch bei weitem nicht.

Meine Hardware
CPU: AMD FX-8300 Eight-Core 3.30 GHz
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 1060 3GB
RAM: 16GB
Windows Version: 10.0.17763 Build 17763
Systemtyp: x64

Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe
Moritz :^)


----------



## Verak (9. März 2019)

*AW: FPS Drops in verschiedensten Spielen*

Schon einmal die Temperaturen gechekt ? bei den FX Prozessoren werden umliegende Bauteile (Spawas) auf dem Mainboard ziemlich beansprucht und entsprechend heiß. Wenn du da keinen vernünftigen Topblower Kühler hast, wird die CPU gedrosselt aufgrund der Hitze. Kommt dann auch noch mit auf das Mainboard an wie gut die Komponenten und dessen Kühlung sind. Welches Mainboard hast du in deinem System verbaut ?


----------



## theinception (9. März 2019)

*AW: FPS Drops in verschiedensten Spielen*

Mein Mainboard ist das ASUS M5A78L-M LX3.
Normal liegt meine CPU Temperatur bei 70°C, sobald die Drops anfangen sinkt die Temperatur auf max. 60°.


----------



## HisN (9. März 2019)

*AW: FPS Drops in verschiedensten Spielen*

Spawas, wie bei allen anderen FX8-Usern
Schau Dir den Takt der CPU an während Du zockst. Es ist nicht die CPU-Temperatur, die Dir Probleme bereitet, sondern die der Spawas, die Du nicht auslesen kannst.
Der Takt der CPU sagt Dir alles. Und die Forums-Suche nach Spawas.

Im Winter wenn es kälter ist im Zimmer, reicht Deine Kühlung der Spawas eventuell noch, je wärmer es daußen wird, desto häufiger wirste wieder in Probleme rennen. Deshalb hattest Du jetzt eventuell ein kleines Päuschen^^


----------



## theinception (9. März 2019)

Du hast recht! Beim Beobachten fällt auf, dass während der Drops der Takt von 3,46 GHz auf 1,9 GHz herunterfällt. Was kann ich jetzt dagegen tun?


----------



## HisN (9. März 2019)

Testweise mal die Forums-Suche benutzen, dann muss ich es nicht nochmal tippen. Bitte.


----------



## theinception (9. März 2019)

Danke


----------

